# NEW FIRMWARE: Smart Curve Control for Vega and Vega mini



## HPBotha (8/2/18)

How do I upgrade my Firmware?
VEGA FIRMWARE UPLOADER PC | MAC
NEW Vega Firmware PC | MAC
NEW Mini Vega Firmware PC | MAC

​
*A quick overview of the Vega family*

The Twisp range of Vega Mods where intended to give our consumers an easy to use and control mod offer. Many vapers argued that we limited wattage output willy nilly - however, this in actual fact was intentional. Yes, intentional!

The Vega range of devices all have a tank recognition system that activates Twisp Smart mode. This allows us to limit power output, when Twisp Smart Tanks are connected, to the maximum safe level for the coils being used.

Taking the guess work out for users, this prevents:

Accidentally over-volting the tank
Reducing the life of the coil
An overall poor user experience

*Firmware v 3.04*

With our previous firmware (v3.04) we have raised the upper ranges of our output in Smart Mode higher and higher… this was a slow and metholodical approach to prepare our clients for upcoming tanks and devices. Currently all our tanks are Smart Mode enabled, and our Vega and Vega Mini mods all recognise our tanks and coil combinations.

​
*Firmware v 3.18 & v 3.08*

With our newest firmware (v3.18 and v3.08 on the vega mini and Vega respectively) we are VERY excited to introduce Twisp Smart Curve Control - a similar approach to temperature control and custom boost curves. Smart Curve Control allows you to customise the ramp-up and ramp-down characteristics to tailor your vape.

Traditional Boost curves modes had you change individual nodes in your power curve, then only to find that you needed more power…or less. This had you going back into the menu, enter into curve editing mode and readjusting power nodes throughout your power curve. We found this an awesome feature that was great in concept, but lacking in user interaction.

Smart Curve Control allows for 5 different curve profiles (Boost 1-5) to choose from: 
​
We developed 5 Boost profiles, converted into a mathematical equation and then allowed the user to input their nominal wattage. The Vega will then dynamically adjust the power nodes on the fly.

As we know how power is delivered by the Vega we can also identify what the various curve designs will do with our juices, and as the curves dynamically scale up or down, we can implement the various curves to match flavour notes!

A new menu item has been added to access Smart Curve Control mode on the Vega range. While in Smart Curve Control mode you can quickly change the boost curve between 1 and 5 , as well as change your nominal power by simply using the up or down buttons.

All the Boost modes will overshoot your nominal power selected for 0.5 seconds, then modulate the power for the duration of your vaping in 0.5 second intervals.

*BOOST SELECTION MENU INTERACTION:*

​


Shifting into Smart Curve Control

Press the Fire Button 3 times in rapid succession.
The first row will flash to indicate you have entered the Menu Mode. Use the + / - Control Buttons to swap between options. Press the Fire Button once to accept the setting, or wait for the setting to flash 10 times to confirm.
Once in Smart Curve Control use the + / - buttons to select your preferred curve mode, please note the height of the graphical representation graph will depend on your power you had. Press the Fire Button to confirm your Boost Curve.



*IN ACTION / OUT OF MENU:*

​
Normal voltage and resistance / ampere readout is replaced with realtime bar graph, modulated power output is displayed in the circle, while the Graph fills in as it is executed.

*Normal voltage and resistance / ampere readout is replaced with real-time bar graph, modulated power output is displayed in the circle, while the Graph fills in as it is executed.*

*Power + / - :
*
Changing power output changes BASE (nominal) boost wattage in calculation. The Value is always displayed (example 27w in the animations) Max Power output is always soft capped at Max device wattage - mini 60w, Vega 80w. The graph height increases visually with the nominal power level set by the user.

*Try it for yourself!
*
I really hope this new, free, feature of our Vega Mods makes you as excited as it does me! The really amazing thing is when you revisit your old flavours! The ability to push sweets, or pull them down, or tweaking the coolness of the vape and seeing how that changes the experience…. just awesome. A great option for those that are flavour chasers, even on menthols or heavy tobacco vapes!

If you've never played with the Vega batteries, please visit your nearest Twisp Kiosk, and see the Smart Tank system in action and then play around with the Boost profiles.

*Please note, the new Smart Curve Control only works with Twisp Vega/Vega Mini Mods and Twisp Smart Tanks. *​
How do I upgrade my Firmware?
VEGA FIRMWARE UPLOADER PC | MAC
NEW Vega Firmware PC | MAC
NEW Mini Vega Firmware PC | MAC​

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (8/2/18)

Finally!  Guys, you have to try this - it really makes a difference. You get a much nicer, well-rounded flavour. It's like getting a new device for free!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/2/18)

Sounds very user friendly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## HPBotha (8/2/18)

Andre said:


> Sounds very user friendly.


it makes a massive difference in the way our devices work. All our tanks perform better with the various Boosts. As it is an algorithm doing all the hard work, and there are 5 variations, it is just so convenient! 

I did not even know of the Smart Tank technology that is in our devices, until i started to work at Twisp!! Very cool!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/2/18)

@Hooked

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (8/2/18)

Very very cool

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

Nice one @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari 
Those graphics of the boost profile on the mod look like a graphic equaliser on a hifi 
Hehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (9/2/18)

Silver said:


> Nice one @HPBotha and @Mic Lazzari
> Those graphics of the boost profile on the mod look like a graphic equaliser on a hifi
> Hehe


Well spotted @Silver , both Mic and I are bit of audio lovers 

We went through plenty of visualisation options and the bars just made more sense, as it indicates power output and time, it also scales dynamically with your nominal power level, which again, indicates power output.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (9/2/18)

HPBotha said:


> Well spotted @Silver , both Mic and I are bit of audio lovers
> 
> We went through plenty of visualisation options and the bars just made more sense, as it indicates power output and time, it also scales dynamically with your nominal power level, which again, indicates power output.



Yup. It came close to looking like this .... a real throwback to the days of hi fi equalizers

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mic Lazzari (9/2/18)

Don't be surprised if our mods start looking completely analogue ... 

BTW ... our Orange LEDs and screens are a meant to echo that warm analogue orange glow of a set of tubes. It just so happens to tie in with our corporate colour ... sorry @BioHAZarD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Finally!  Guys, you have to try this - it really makes a difference. You get a much nicer, well-rounded flavour. It's like getting a new device for free!



@Mic Lazzari Not having much luck with the download. I did the first step - I downloaded the uploader and opened it. Then I came to this page and clicked on the Mini Vega PC. When I try to open that file I get the message "Unidentified codec: VLC could not identify the audio or video codec".

*EDIT: *And now my Mini Vega is completely dead! It won't power on at all, but it was working perfectly until I tried to do the upgrade.

*EDIT: *It's working again, but not with the upgrade. I'll take it to a Twisp kiosk and let them do the upgrade. Pity - it seemed so easy...


----------



## Mic Lazzari (5/3/18)

Hooked said:


> @Mic Lazzari Not having much luck with the download. I did the first step - I downloaded the uploader and opened it. Then I came to this page and clicked on the Mini Vega PC. When I try to open that file I get the message "Unidentified codec: VLC could not identify the audio or video codec".
> 
> *EDIT: *And now my Mini Vega is completely dead! It won't power on at all, but it was working perfectly until I tried to do the upgrade.
> 
> *EDIT: *It's working again, but not with the upgrade. I'll take it to a Twisp kiosk and let them do the upgrade. Pity - it seemed so easy...



Have you got the *.exe* and the *.bin* file? You basically run or execute the *.exe* ... then plug in your Vega Mini. It should recognize it and appear like this image ... Except it will say Version: 3.17 or sommin.




Then you click *Update*, and point it to the *.bin* file (which should be version 3.18). That's it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Have you got the *.exe* and the *.bin* file? You basically run or execute the *.exe* ... then plug in your Vega Mini. It should recognize it and appear like this image ... Except it will say Version: 3.17 or sommin.
> 
> View attachment 124862
> 
> ...



Yes, I've got the .exe and .bin files. I'll try again later. Thanks!


----------



## Resistance (19/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Don't be surprised if our mods start looking completely analogue ...
> 
> BTW ... our Orange LEDs and screens are a meant to echo that warm analogue orange glow of a set of tubes. It just so happens to tie in with our corporate colour ... sorry @BioHAZarD
> 
> ...


I think the orange sets it apart.it looks cool and it mellows me out as for the smart curve it could work for me.I normally pulse once during my vape the first time out of hibernation so it heats the coil

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (19/3/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> Don't be surprised if our mods start looking completely analogue ...
> 
> BTW ... our Orange LEDs and screens are a meant to echo that warm analogue orange glow of a set of tubes. It just so happens to tie in with our corporate colour ... sorry @BioHAZarD
> 
> ...


Hey
Whatevr happened to my okta mod with green display. Was looking forward to that  

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (6/4/18)

Vega upgraded and the smart curve is awesome, Its a good move forward enjoying the vape from my Vega more and I can change it during the day which adds to an all day good vape.
I also had a glimpse of the temp control after I had upgraded firmware at the HQ.I don't know if it was a glitch after upgrading but, I cant seem to get to it again.
Now that was an awesome experience in TC mode i even got complements on the coffee and cherry and nuts aroma while vaping toasted tobacco.


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (6/4/18)

Resistance said:


> Vega upgraded and the smart curve is awesome, Its a good move forward enjoying the vape from my Vega more and I can change it during the day which adds to an all day good vape.
> I also had a glimpse of the temp control after I had upgraded firmware at the HQ.I don't know if it was a glitch after upgrading but, I cant seem to get to it again.
> Now that was an awesome experience in TC mode i even got complements on the coffee and cherry and nuts aroma while vaping toasted tobacco.
> 
> ...


Forgot to add the pic

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic Lazzari (6/4/18)

Resistance said:


> Vega upgraded and the smart curve is awesome, Its a good move forward enjoying the vape from my Vega more and I can change it during the day which adds to an all day good vape.
> I also had a glimpse of the temp control after I had upgraded firmware at the HQ.I don't know if it was a glitch after upgrading but, I cant seem to get to it again.
> Now that was an awesome experience in TC mode i even got complements on the coffee and cherry and nuts aroma while vaping toasted tobacco.
> 
> ...



TC mode is standard and available with third party tanks, but not our Smart Tanks. So when in Smart Mode, TC is not available. But we did not want to exclude it entirely for those that want to use the Vega with a good TC tank setup. We did not feel that our tanks and coil head setups worked particularly well in TC mode at the time. They are better off in Variable Wattage mode.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

